# who's online?



## hibiscusmile (Dec 15, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone other than me is nosey and going to see just who is on the forum when they are on?


----------



## sbugir (Dec 15, 2009)

I am I am


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2009)

I do occosanally  , in the past when there was live chat i did alot!!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 15, 2009)

Yea, I did too!


----------



## bassist (Dec 15, 2009)

I do.


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 15, 2009)

I usually check and see who else is on too.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Dec 15, 2009)

You mean that data on the lower left corner under "Enter Keywords"? No. Ive never seen it.


----------



## Mantibama (Dec 15, 2009)

Yeah, you know your up late when it's you and all the Europeans on. Live chat would be kind of fun. What happened?


----------



## Rick (Dec 16, 2009)

Bryce said:


> Yeah, you know your up late when it's you and all the Europeans on. Live chat would be kind of fun. What happened?


Couple people being stupid got it ruined for everybody.


----------



## idolomantis (Dec 16, 2009)

There we go again...


----------



## Ntsees (Dec 16, 2009)

You know, I've never really looked. Now that you mentioned it, I took a peak and looks like 14 members and 5 guests are on. The only part that I look is when reading a post and I'm wondering who else is reading the same thing I'm reading.


----------



## kamakiri (Dec 16, 2009)

Rarely...only when I'm looking for villosa. &lt;_&lt; :angry: :angry:

:lol:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 16, 2009)

Wow 17 of us online right now, those of you who are hiding, come on out, I won't let no one hurt you! u could post or something!


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 16, 2009)

hahah, come on out, we can see u! reminds me of that commercial where the pizza falls thru the floor, and the two guys downstairs dont' wanna give it back they go, we can't, were naked and the guy looking down goes, we can see u! hahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhaaahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 16, 2009)

Just caught you on there rebecca looking at "who's on line"! but that means i was on there too....


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 16, 2009)

Yea it was fun talking to you, almost like we had live chat!


----------

